# This is Aeris...



## shibby69 (Jul 19, 2005)

He isn't strangling her, honest  she just likes her ears to be rubbed 



















hope you like her


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

I looove the look - fur is in!


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

CUTE!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What kind of kitty is she? I love her fur


----------



## Persian_Fool (Jul 26, 2005)

Awwwwww. Thats so cute. How old is it? I love the fur. I bet its so soft.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

she's a little cutie


----------



## shibby69 (Jul 19, 2005)

she is a semi-longhaired tabby cat, and she is between 20 and 24 weeks of age. she is sister of Kaos


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

She's camera shy huh? My cat is the same way. Never will look at the camera no matter how hard I try! :wink:


----------



## shibby69 (Jul 19, 2005)

yeah, i must have took abot 100 to 200 pictures and they were the best ones!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww Cute!

Hope we can see more cute photos in the future


----------



## shibby69 (Jul 19, 2005)

lol there will be plenty more when my mums boyfriend gets back from holiday, he nicked off with the camera


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

an adorable fur baby!


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

Very cute!


----------

